# Longranger Hits 750!!!



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Today in Anacostia we got together for some casting. "We" being Earl-DC, Jamcaster, Longranger, Poser Luppi, Bob, Jimmy, Gary, and Larry. Marked off the field starting at 400 going up to 800. Well, Longranger had a really good hit and his sinker just kept going. When it stopped, he was at 750 (and this was not his only cast over 700ft). A good time was had by all. We used tournament sinkers (150g) that Bob brought back from Hatteras. It was great getting tips and instruction from the more experienced casters. Anyone is welcome to join us if you want to get tips and instruction or just see some really good casters in action (especially Earl-DC and Longranger). I even had a good day myself.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Jamcaster",
Thanks for the excellent report! I'm glad that a good time was enjoyed by all. Keep up the good work!


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Congratulations "LongRanger"! Keep up the good work!


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

LongCaster,

Thanks for the support and all the great casting lessons and advice. It was just one rare day when everything came together. Everyone did well and had lots of fun. However, I will never forget the trill of seeing my line hanging in a tree over 700 feet across the field. We had a steady 15mph-18-mph wind at our backs, so a number of casters had their best day. I'm the first to confess that at the end of the day, my average cast is in the mid-six hundreds. My four longest cast were 705, 725, 725, and 750. Earl-DC and Bob gave me on the spot pointers that kept my numbers climbing. When you get a Saturday free, come down and join us. We are there every Saturday from 2pm until. In fact, everyone is welcome. One new caster, Larry Brooks, went from 400 feet to 600 feet in just two weeks. I do not expect to see 700 again for a long while. Thanks again for the well wishes.

James


----------



## CGM (Sep 24, 2001)

where do u guys practice?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

"Rangers and Casters",

I do not have a professional outfit by any means and am looking to get some additional distance without getting all new gear. Could you guys assist a guy with a 12' Ugly Stick and a ABU 10000CL reel show some improvement? The outfit works pretty well but I know that there has too be a way to get some more "UMPH" out of it.


----------



## CGM (Sep 24, 2001)

yea me too i have a 10' ugly stik with a penn power graph 2 6000 series
so where do u guys prac?


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "LongRanger",
Thanks for the invite. I will catch up with you guys on my way to work.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Sandcrab",
I am not trying to burst your bubble, but you are probably getting the best distance from this outfit that you realistically can. I am not saying this to be mean, I am trying to give you some constructive comments. The size of your reel has some built-in limiting factors and this is what is limiting your distance. I am not trying to get you to purchase any additional equipment, but if you have a smaller conventional reel around the house, preferably with no level-wind. The smallest one that you can find, put that on your rod with 12 pound test mono and 50 pound test shock leader and your distance should dramatically improve.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Longranger , congradulations . 750 wow . We practice on a field with the tree line/ditch at 715' and i know how you feel to walk out there and see your line rising into the trees.Just wish it happened more often !


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Longcaster,

I know the reel is really big - it holds 400 yds of 30# mono! I could put my Penn 505HS on the 12' rod and go with the smaller line and a shock leader...I'll let you know how I do with this setup. Thanks again.

Sandcrab


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi CGM and Sandcrab,

We practice at Anacostia Park in DC. From 295, take Pennsylvania Avenue East. Make an immediate right turn at the street before the Mobil station and then take the first right into the park. Make a right at the end of the street. We are in the last large field on the right. As for equipment, bring whatever you have. However, as LongCaster said above, 12 pound test on a small spool will cast further. I hope you can make it.


----------



## CGM (Sep 24, 2001)

wow i live like 30 minutes away
im comin
i have a 10' ugly stik penn reel
look for me i am about 6'3"


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Hey folks, I really new to this board and would definetly like to attend these practices, and the faces to go with the names..whens the next session?


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Next session is on Sat. March 30th at 2:00p.m. if no rain.All are welcome!!


----------



## Barracuda (Aug 30, 2001)

The latest Washington area forecast says scattered showers on Sat. Or, depending upon what you're looking at, showers in the morning tapering off by early afternoon.

If it's not raining, but the field is wet from earlier rains, will you still be out practicing?


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Yes we will be out practicing if it is not rainning!!


----------

